# ka24e exhaust



## Donavin (Mar 27, 2004)

im looking to get a new exhaust for my ka24e, but dont want oem. i dont need catback, as it was already new when i bought the car, i need manifold and downpipe. ive been searching for about a week now and all i can find are sr20de(t) manifolds and downpipes. any direction would be greatly appriciated.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

stick with the stock exhaust. I heard that one is the best for a sohc engine. As for downpipes, I'm not too sure.


----------



## spec240sx (Aug 22, 2004)

Donavin said:


> im looking to get a new exhaust for my ka24e, but dont want oem. i dont need catback, as it was already new when i bought the car, i need manifold and downpipe. ive been searching for about a week now and all i can find are sr20de(t) manifolds and downpipes. any direction would be greatly appriciated.


Have your OEM mani and head port matched. Have the mani. smoothed on the 
inner surface about 2" down ports.
This will get you more usable PWR than any mass produced header. And = or < a new header.


----------



## Sirikool (Apr 2, 2004)

Here are some sites for yuh...
http://www.i-m-racing.com/240sx.html

http://www.buyautoparts.com/nissan_240sx_parts.htm

http://www.performancenissanparts.c...ath=146_560_830

http://www.prostreetonline.com/

http://realnissan.com/main.asp

http://www.hopupracing.com/index.html

http://www.2kracing.com/

http://www.courtesyparts.com/nismo/240sx/#top


----------

